# 1/2 yard skid steer bucket



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a skid steer bucket, high back, that is exactly 1/2 yard or a 1 yard version. I am looking for this for when I'm loading salt or mulch. I like to keep track of how much I'm using where, and just filling up the spreader with the normal bucket isn't going to cut it. But I can't seem to find any real capacity buckets for a SS, only for loaders.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i would work the math and have it built for you, we built two 3/4 yard snow/material buckets 2 years ago, my total cost (we did the welding ourselves) was about 5 hours, and $500 bucks for the materials, another $300 for the machining/bending. if you want to do skidsteer quick attach, plan about $200 for universal quick attach adaptor to be welded on too

i had them bend everything right for the bucket itself, and had them cut the ends to fit perfectly onto the bent piece, the welded it up, used these buckets hard, hit man holes curbs, etc, they are still there and working beautifully


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

The first two links look promising... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...snum=0&ct=broad-revision&cd=4&ved=0CEUQ1QIoAw


----------

